# ===> Configuring for xxx



## kb6rxe (Nov 3, 2010)

I have several ports that hang after they print the message


```
===> Configuring for xxx
```

where xxx is the name of the port, for example dbus-1.4.0. I am running an uptodate FreeBSD 8.1 system. I have to break out using control-c and the installation of the ports don't complete.

How can fix this?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 3, 2010)

Capture the session and show it.  This will show how you're installing things (make? portinstall?), how you're gaining root access (su, sudo?), and other details.


----------



## kb6rxe (Nov 4, 2010)

this This is my procedure:


```
su
cd /usr/ports/devel/dbus
make>&log.txt
```
I attached the log.txt file.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2010)

Use
`% su -`
so you get root's environment, like the path.

Do you have libtool-2.2.10?


----------



## kb6rxe (Nov 4, 2010)

yes Yes.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2010)

I should have said use `% pkg_info -I libtool auto` to see exactly what is installed.  There was a change from libtool15 to libtool22 recently...

Have you done any fake library softlinking?  (Here's a little Ruby program to detect that, no guarantees but it shouldn't hurt.)  That should be fixed, if present.  Otherwise, well... going on the (maybe wrong) assumption that it's libtool or one of the autoconf/automake tools, pkg_delete(1) them and let ports install them as needed.


----------



## kb6rxe (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks, but I didn't try your script. The problem seemed to go away by itself on my main 
computer. My other FreeBSD 8.1 box still has the config problem. I'll wait until the 
packages are all updated and use pkg_add to upgrade my programs. The config problem will
probably be gone.


----------

